# If you could have ONLY 10 cable channels, what would they be?



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's say your cable company is offering an ala-carte package where you can pick 10 cable channels (not premiums like HBO) for a set price.

No need to pick the local channels like ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, Fox, WB, UPN, local independant channels or the C-Spans.

Consider those must-carry's and already included.

Feel free to use this page for channel ideas.

http://dmoz.org/Arts/Television/Networks/Cable/

What would your channel list look like?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I don't think I watch more than a half dozen cable channels right now:

1. HBO
2. USA
3. Sci Fi
4. A&E
5. FX
6. TNT

Edited to add

7. Cartoon Network
8. Bravo


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

1) FX
2) Sci-Fi
3) Cartoon Network
4) A&E
5) Discovery
6) TLC
7) USA
8) Bravo
9) OLN
10) TNT


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

Not sure I can come up with 10, but lets see:

1) SciFi
2) USA
3) TNT
4) TBS
5) Comedy Central
6) Bravo
7) Cartoon Network
8) Family
9) FoodTV
10) 

Can't think of a 10th one I'd want.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

My list would include...

WGN Go Cubs! (HD would be nice.)

Comcast Sports Chicago Preferably in HD, but you know, don't hold your breath unless your color is blue...

Family Net Because I love that Bananas show.

Scifi Channel - gotta keep the hubby happy with Stargate, plus I'm hoping they'll carry Doctor Who again.

HGTV For House Hunters, etc.

DIY For the Best Built Home show.

Food Network Good Eats, etc.

Gospel Music Channel The one that plays Contemporary Christian Music videos.

Research Channel So far this is the closest replacement I've found for the old ZDTV.

One of the Discovery Channels. I'm not sure which one. (I want them all!).

Now if WGN counts as a local channel, then my 10th pick would probably be ESPN Classics with hope that they'll play that 16-15 game from 1977 vs. the Reds . I'd love to see that one again.

Who's next?


----------



## Nfuego (Sep 27, 2004)

Assuming HBO is seperate:

Fox News
FX
CNN
A&E
Discovery
WGN
Comcast Sports Chicago
ESPN
Travel
TLC

Court TV - a backup channel
Discovery Home - one show, I think
Spike - Joe Schmoe and stuff like that.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Sci-Fi (for _Stargate_, _BSG_, etc)
FX (for _The Shield_, _Nip / Tuck _, _Rescue Me_)
A&E (for _Third Watch_ reruns)
The Travel Channel (for _World Poker Tour_)
ABC Family (for _Whose Line Is It Anyway?_ reruns)
USA
TNT
Comedy Central
Bravo
Cartoon Network


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

ESPN
ESPN2
FSN's
Headline News
WeatherChannel
HBO


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Hmm without giving it too much thought:

HBO, Starz, A&E, Comedy Central, Discovery, Bravo, MTV, ESPN, TNT

A few others could work into the mix as well.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My 10:

FX
Sci-Fi
USA
Lifetime
Bravo
Comedy Central
Cartoon Network
TNT
MTV
E!

Just missed the cut:

A&E
VH1
SpikeTV
TBS


----------



## canonelan2 (May 11, 2001)

FX
Discovery
National Geographic
History Channel
A&E
Bravo
CNN
HGTV
Comedy Central
Weather Channel


----------



## sjvn (Jun 2, 2005)

Well this is an easy enough way to get into the forums.

For me, in no particular order, it's:

1) ESPN (PTI + Baseball)
2) WGN (Cubs fan)
3) Discovery (documentary junkie)
4) History (see above)
5) Turner Classic Movies (I love movies)
6) IFC (more movies)
7) Sundance (Still more movies)
8) Sci-Fi (Now if they only had the new Dr. Who)

and that's it.

I could expand it, all the ESPN stations, for example, but you get the ideas.

Steven


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

A few off the top of my head:

FX
A&E
Sci-Fi
Discovery Science


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

My list would be
1 Showtime
2 USA
3 FX
4 Cartoon
5 Sci-Fi
6 Fox News
7 TNT
8 Spike
9 Comedy Central
10 A & E
Some others that missed the cut
Turner Classic Movies
HGTV
MTV

and
.
.
.
.
Playboy


----------



## gayste (Feb 27, 2002)

Showtime (Queer As Folk, Bull*)
HBO (Six Feet Under, occasional music special)
Cinimax 
Comedy Central (South Park, Reno 911)
Bravo (Queer Eye)
Discovery (MythBusters)
History Channel (Modern Marvels)
A&E (Airline, Biography)
TV Land (I Love Lucy, Brady Bunch)

Wow, I did not even think I needed 10 but I guess I do  The other funny thing is, for most channels it really is just for ONE show. Seems a shame to have a whole channel for one show.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

1. Food Network
2. Sci Fi
3. Discovery
4. Comedy Central
5. Bravo
6. Spike
7. Cartoon Network
8. ESPN
9. YES
10. FX


----------



## djithm (Sep 10, 2004)

I cant come up with 10 w.o. including my local channels. Ha, so I'm paying $$$$ for just these channels?

(in no special order)
HISTORY 
ESPN
USA
HEADLINE NEWS
TNT
SCI-FI
CARTOON
COMEDY CENTRAL


//need my MLB IE, NHL CI, NFL packages


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

ESPN
ESPNews
ESPN2
NFL Network
Fox Sports West (for Lakers games)
Sci-Fi
Comedy Central
TNT (for random NBA games I might want to watch)
IFC
Discovery Channel (for Shark Week)

Don't watch a whole lot of cable anymore. During the summer I watch DVDs/play Xbox, and during the network season I watch mostly network shows. And, with Tivo, I no longer channel surf.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> ESPN
> ESPNews
> ESPN2
> NFL Network
> ...


I guess you don't like sports, huh????


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

HBO  for HBO Original Series
Disney Channel  For my son
Toon Disney  For my son
Nickelodeon  For my son
Nick Toons  For my son
TLC  For my Wife
ESPN  For me
ESPN2  For me
The Law and Order Channel (I mean TNT)
Fox Sports Net (Florida)  Marlins and Heat Games


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

In no particular order:

1. HBO
2. A&E
3. USA
4. Spike
5. FSN
6. Comedy Central
7. Bravo
8. SciFi
9. Discovery
10. BBC


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Spice
not Spike
but I'd like to see Danica Patrick host a 'Powerblock' on Spice tho'


----------



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

ESPN
ESPN2
MSG Network
Food TV
HBO
Fox Sports NY
GSN
TNT
TBS
Discovery Health


----------



## Hit The Ball (Jun 26, 2002)

Fx
TVLand
TNT
TBS 
SciFi
USA
TCM
FSBA
ESPN
ESPN2

HTB


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

HBO (for Deadwood, Sopranos)
SHO (but ONLY for Penn and Teller)
Cinemax (um, for the articles...)
SciFi
TNT
A&E (But only when MI-5 is on)
Fox Sports (even though they ALWAYS pre-empt UCLA hoops)
PBS Kids
That channel that is always running home improvement shows.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

Spike
Comedy Central
FSM
ESPN
SciFi
FX
Discovery
Game show network
Bravo
HDNet


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Outside of the primary networks, there's really only a handful of shows I watch on expanded cable these days...

TVLand (though it's starting to wear out its welcome. If it wasn't for the 2 episodes of "8 is Enough" next week, it wouldn't make the cut)
Comedy Central (Mostly for the Daily Show)
E! (SNL reruns)
Lifetime (occasional TVmovie with someone cute)
Oxygen (ditto)
ABC Family (ditto)
Discovery (Mythbusters)
Cartoon Network (JLU, Teen Titans)

Borderline:
Nickelodean (If only they'd go back to more MTM, Bob Newhart Show, ... and less Cheers, Wings, Rosanne, ...)
SciFi (Sliders(though I'm almost done with it) and occasional "new" Twilight Zone with someone cute)

And if I had 4 more:
USA (occasionally an old L&O or new Monk I want to see)
Spike (but only if they get muggum to do more shows)
VH1 (Now and then, there's a video I want to see)
MTV (Every now and then, I want to see a reality/game show about half naked coeds fighting with each other)


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

SciFi (Stargates, BSG, etc)
USA (The 4400)
Comedy Central (South Park)
FoodTV (Unwrapped)
Bravo (QE)
Cartoon (JLU/TT)
Hmm, that's all that I regularly have a season pass on.

Rounding out the 10, I'd probably pick
HDnet
UHD
History
Discovery

And of course, premiums are extra.
HBO (SFU)
SHO (QAF)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My list would include:

1. ESPN
2. ESPN2
3. Fox Sports Arizona
4. FX
5. USA
6. TNT
7. E!
8. Comedy Central

Hmm, that's really all I watch on a regular basis. I wish the cable co. would offer some sort of ala carte choice because I'd be happy to only have a few channels if it would save me some money. Others that would all be tied for a distant 9th:
HGTV
Discovery
Spike
Fox News
TLC
TBS
History
Cartoon Network

In addition, my wife and kids would demand these:
MTV
VH1
Disney
Nickelodeon
Discovery Health


----------



## BSUGrad (Jan 11, 2004)

ESPN
ESPN2
USA
TNT
Sci-Fi
GSN
TLC
Comedy Central
History
A&E


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

1. SciFi
2. BBC America
3. TLC
4. MTV
5. Food TV
6. Comedy Central
7. Cartoon Network
8. Fox News
9. Discovery 
10. FSN

Assuming PBS is included with the locals, etc. 

If I had to include stations for my son, I would have to include Noggin and Nick Jr.


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

1.ESPN
2.ESPN2
3.FX
4.Comcast Sportsnet Chicago
5.USA
6.Spike TV
7.Bravo
8.Cartoon Network
9.GSN
10.Boomerang


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

1) ESPN
2) ESPN2
3) YES
4) FSNY
5) MSG, note: when the Mets start their channel next year, that would eliminate 4&5
6) NFL Network
7) HBO, though I only activate during new Sopranos Seasons
8) A&E
9) History Channel
10) E!

For the future, if any channel were to pick up the rights to MST3K (not likely), that channel would shoot to #1 on my list. I'd like to be able to get Goodtime TV for the Man from U.N.C.L.E reruns, how 'bout it DirecTV?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I read the orginal question, so I won't include HBO...

In no particular order:

FoodTV
USA
BBC America
FMC
TCM
Discovery
TLC
Sci-Fi
FX
CNN

I'd really be happy to save money by choosing "no sports", but the sports extortion rings won't allow that.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Bravo
TNT HD
SciFi
TLC
Cartoon Network
USA
A&E
Comedy Channel
MSNBC
Food

There are a bunch of others that were close to making the cut.


----------



## Elevation (Jun 29, 2004)

A&E
TBS
Discovery
History Channel
FX
USA
TNT
TLC
TVLand
AMC


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

In no particular order:
IFC
Sci-Fi
TNT
Animal Planet
Discovery
FX
Spike
History
Comedy Central
USA or Bravo

- Anyone keeping score?


----------



## mrpurple (Sep 10, 2002)

CNN
Foxnews
FX
Trave Channel (world poker tour)
NBC
ABC 
Fox
CBS (although I don't think i even watch networks anymore except local news and football)
Fox sports(poker only)
ESPN (poker and hockey only)


I am suprised I found 10 and there nothing else I'd really miss. I do ocasionally watch History and Discovery stuff though...

If I could go 11 I guess HBO.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

1. universalHD
2. INHD1
3. INHD2
4. espnhd
5. tvland
6. a&e
7. usa
8. fx
9. scifi
10. tnt


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

Do I still get to watch all the broadcast I want?

Comedy Central
HBO
Cartoon Network
Food TV
CNN Headline News
The Science Channel
The History Channel
FX
TBS
Sci Fi


----------



## Captain Bob (Oct 8, 2002)

MSNBC
Turner Classic Movies
Fox Movie Channel
HGTV
Sci-Fi
USA
Food Network
FX
BBC America
Cartoon Network

My 11th pick would be Trio. (Yeah, I know, I know -- but I miss it and I want it back.)

There are some close calls not on my list, such as A&E and Biography Channel.

Channels I don't want and never (or hardly ever) look at include G4, any of the ESPNs, any of the religion channels, the shopping channels, PAX, Fox News, Court TV, Nick at Nite, TV Land, and Fine Living.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

1. CNN
2. CNN Headline News
3. LinkTV
4. FreeSpeechTV
5. FX
6. USA
7. TNT
8. ESPN
9. SciFi
10. Comedy Central or perhaps Food Network or DIY


----------



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

Great Question

1) Scifi (SG, BSG)
2) FX (Nip/Tuck, Rescue Me)
3) ESPN (Sportscenter, BBTN, Sunday/ Monday Night Football)
4) IFC (Dinner for Five!)
5) Fuel (need my Standard Snowboard Show fix)
6) Cartoon Network (Robot Chicken!)
7) HBO (Entourage, Sopranos, Deadwood, etc).
Those are the ones I'd miss, the rest are "like to haves"
8) ESPNEWS
9) Comedy Central (South Park, mostly)
10) BBC America (when new Coupling and Little Britain eps come on).


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Fox Soccer Channel
BBC America
HDNet
Fox News Channel
Sci-Fi Channel
Spike TV(USA once RAW moves)
FX
HBO
NICK or TV Land
ESPN


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Assuming the premium channels aren't part of the game:

A&E
BBCAmerica
CourtTV
TLC
VH1
Animal Planet
ESPN
Bravo
Food Network
MSNBC

If it were expanded to 15, I'd add Disney and Nick and Discovery and HGTV and CNN


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

What an interesting idea. Thanks for assuming 'broadcast' networks, or this'd be tough. Off the top of my head, and why:

SciFi (BSG)
Cartoon Network (Adult Swim)
Discovery (Mythbusters)
Bravo (Queer Eye)
Comedy Central (Daily Show)
Food Network (Good Eats)
G4 (just name it)
Travel Channel (various)
Spike (MXC, Hey!, etc)
BBC America (waiting for Dr Who)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Interesting...


HBO
Showtime
FX
USA
Sci-Fi
Food TV
The Travel Channel
CNN Headline News
The Weather Channel
Bravo

HGTV, A&E and TNT didn't make my top 10.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

1. Speed
2. TNT
3. FX
4. Food Network
5. GSN (hubby is a game show junkie)
6. ABC Family
7. VH1
8. USA
9. ESPN
10. Discovery Channel

-Rose


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

oh yeah since I only had 9 I want to add ifc to my list


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Comedy Central
E!
Discovery
History
Independent Film Channel
Turner Classic Movies
F/X
Sci-fi
CNN
Sundance


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

In no particular order:

A&E
Food Network
FX
Discovery
TLC
Animal Planet
Court TV
ESPN 
ESPN2
Fox Sports


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

HBO
ESPN
ESPN2
INHD
INHD2
FX
TNT
A & E
SCI FI
USA

INHD and INHD2 because I like their concerts and also INHD carrys HD MLB 3 times a week.

ESPN and ESPN2 for sports.

The rest is because they offer some type of original programing.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

DianaMo said:


> Let's say your cable company is offering an ala-carte package where you can pick 10 cable channels (not premiums like HBO) for a set price.
> 
> No need to pick the local channels like ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, Fox, WB, UPN, local independant channels or the C-Spans.
> 
> Consider those must-carry's and already included.


So why did so many of you choose local and premium channels?


----------



## mrpurple (Sep 10, 2002)

mick66 said:


> So why did so many of you choose local and premium channels?


'cuz we don't follow directions well.


----------



## fm37212 (May 2, 2005)

If only I could pay ala carte so long as it was cheap. I have the most expensive package and I wanted to cancel my movie channels because I never watch except HBO (Sopranos, Bill Maher, SFU) but it would only be $20 cheaper. 

1) CNN 
2) Bravo 
3) HBO 
4) History 
5) A&E 
6) SCI-FI 
7) Discovery 
8) IFC 
9) Sundance 
10) BBC America 
(I might change this line up if I get a preview of that new gay channel Logo if it's any good though I'm not sure I'd be interested in watching non-stop re-runs of Soap & Too Close for Comfort.) 

The one's I'd take if they were accidentally added on for free: 

11) VH1 (for the trash TV) 
12) Foxnews (same reason as 11) 

I ended up not following the rules because I was hard pressed to claim basic channels that I find myself watching on any consistant basis. We actually watch as much network as anything else I guess. Hundreds of channels....mostly crap.

Great topic, too bad it's not a reality.

Edited to add Comedy Central for Chappelle & Daily Show. Put that one at #2 so I'll be following the rules but then I'd have to find replacments for 8 & 9.

Cheers


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

American Movie Classics
Boomerang
Cartoon Network
Comedy Central
Discovery Channel
FX
Speed Channel
TBS
TVLand
USA


----------



## stantonl (Jun 22, 2004)

In no special order: ESPN,Discovery,Cartoon Network,USA,FX,Comedy Central,History,Sci-Fi,NGC,DIY,


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

HBO	
NBC	
F0X	
ABC	
CBS	
FX	
SPIKE	
SHO	
Comedy	
NESN


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

1. ESPN
2. ESPN2
3. ESPN Classic
4. Fox Sports South
5. TLC
6. USA
7. TNT
8. Discovery
9. Travel
10. Discovery Home

1-4 are self explanitory.....gotta have my sports, 5 becuase I'm a Trading Spaces junkie 6 and 7 for their movies and 8-10 becuase I need something else to watch besides sports and movies.


----------



## J0LT (Dec 4, 2004)

VH1
History
A&E
Discovery
Fox News
History Channel International
Military Channel
OLN
TV Land
And MTV


WOOOHOOO this is my 300 post. seemed like it took forever to get to this point. Most of you guys have over 1000. HMMMM One day.......


----------



## Nfuego (Sep 27, 2004)

Philly Bill said:


> ESPN
> ESPN2
> FSN's
> Headline News
> ...


You must have CABLE, because I find the Weather Channel pretty worthless of Satellite. No local stuff at all.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

ESPN
History International
SciFi
HBO
F/X
TNT
USA
BBC America
Playboy
Discovery Channel


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

1. HGTV
2. BBC America
3. Bravo
4. Food Channel
5. Comedy Central
6. HBO
7. Sundance 
8. Sci-Fi
9. Showtime
10. Travel Channel


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Actually I was just thinking about this, as I'm going to be changing cable lineups soon...

SciFi
Comedy Central
Cartoon Network (Adult Swim, baby!)
Discovery and/or TLC 
Maybe BBCA, although it looks like that's the one I'm probably going to have to give up...

Umm, uh... that's about it, but there are several more with one cool show each:
USA (that's the Monk channel, right?)
FX (The Shield)
Food (Good Eats)
G4  (X-Play, and _only_ X-Play!)


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Must haves

1) HBO
2) FX
3) Fox Sports Ohio (just for Indians games)
4) Food TV
5) HGTV
6) Discovery Channel
7) TLC

Nice to have, but not absolutely necessary:
8) ESPN
9) Weather Channel
10) A&E


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

I don't know if I'll come up with 10 but:

CNN
USA-Golf, Dead Zone & 4400
Sci-Fi-BSG
Travel Channel-Going to Vegas (not with the cool people though), so shows on Vegas, Great Hotels comes to mind.
NGC-Air Emergency and Seconds from Disaster (Did they only make about 5 of each of these?)
Discovery
ESPN-If golf happens to be on 

That's about it for non-premium, non-network channels I watch.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

The problem, for me, is that the only reason I have cable is for the HD channels. But if we're just talking regular 'ol SD narrowcasting, I'd go for:

1. ESPN
2. ESPN2
3. CNN
4. Noggin (I have a 2-year-old at home)
5. PBS Kids (see above)
6. HGTV
7. Sci-Fi
8. FoodTV
9. TLC
10. Bravo

Close behind and just out of the top 10 were A&E and USA


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> ESPN
> ESPNews
> ESPN2
> NFL Network
> ...


Ok, I'm changing mine. I'm dropping the Deuce (hehe) and adding Bravo (for Inside the Actor's Studio).


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

jimborst said:


> I don't know if I'll come up with 10 but:
> 
> CNN
> USA-Golf, Dead Zone & 4400
> ...


Sounds like you ought to put The Golf Channel on there. It's a non-premium channel on many cable systems now. Satellite still charges a premium for it as part of the sports package, iirc.

As an aside, I used to be a strictly satellite consumer, as I thought it was way better than cable. I think that used to be true, but cable seems to be making a comeback with adding a few sports channels (and TGC) to the expanded basic service, plus the On Demand feature cable has out now is pretty cool.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Hmm.

CNN
The Weather Channel
Fox News and/or MSNBC depending on what mood I'm in, could be either one with a toss of a coin
ESPN
ESPN2
Fox Sports Ohio (Indians games)
Comedy Central (Jon Stewart rules the universe)
USA (Monk)
HBO
Discovery

HD versions of the above if at all possible.

On the bubble is the one and only Spike TV, and only if they decide to hook up again with a certain reality parody producer/TCF regular.  It might displace the Deuce in the above list...it's only there because it carries some baseball.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

ESPN
ESPNEWS
GSN
Food Network
VH1 Classic
CSN Chicago

Only 6 must-haves for me. Of course, I could only get 3 of 'em back when i was on cable, so DirecTV is worth it. 

Fill it out with:
WGN 
ESPN2
ESPN Classic
Spike TV


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Cartoon Network
SciFi
FoodTV
HGTV
TLC
Weather Channel
TCM
CNN
Discovery

That's nine. Everything else is noise.


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

northmoor said:


> Sounds like you ought to put The Golf Channel on there. It's a non-premium channel on many cable systems now. Satellite still charges a premium for it as part of the sports package, iirc.
> 
> As an aside, I used to be a strictly satellite consumer, as I thought it was way better than cable. I think that used to be true, but cable seems to be making a comeback with adding a few sports channels (and TGC) to the expanded basic service, plus the On Demand feature cable has out now is pretty cool.


I have the golf channel but for me I just don't find myself watching. Normally I only watch the PGA and they're hardly ever on the Golf Channel. BTW I have Dishnetwork and the Golf Channel is part of my package (Top 180 or whatever they call it).


----------



## ccwf (Dec 30, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> No need to pick the local channels like ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, Fox, WB, UPN, local independant channels or the C-Spans.


 What if they're local channels in another state (i.e., ones you can't get over the air)?


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

HBO
FX
ESPN
Bravo
SCI FI
BBC America
The History Channel
Comedy Central
IFC
DirectTicket (OK, that's more than one channel, but I'll only watch the one that the Patriots are on  )


----------



## Johnny Dazzle (Jun 4, 2005)

HBO
FX
ESPN
Comedy Central
IFC
Food TV
Discovery Times
Sundance
TV Land

And I can't believe that an entire group of what I assume to be TV fanatics and not one mention I could find of...
TRIO ?

Does nobody out there get this channel? Or do I have way too much free time?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I don't get Trio. A quick check of my cable TV lineup shows that I don't. And didn't DirecTV dump it recently?


----------



## Captain Bob (Oct 8, 2002)

Johnny Dazzle said:


> And I can't believe that an entire group of what I assume to be TV fanatics and not one mention I could find of...
> TRIO ?
> 
> Does nobody out there get this channel? Or do I have way too much free time?


Trio disappeared from DirecTV around the beginning of the year. Why, I don't know.


----------



## Sagz (Mar 16, 2004)

Excluding HBO (which would be a must, having the Sopranos, Entourage, etc), I'd probably pick these:

1) Comedy Central (can't get enough of South Park and the Chappelle Show)
2) FX (Nip/Tuck)
3) Cartoon Network
4) ESPN (PTI)
5) TNT
6) History 
7) Spike
8) Fox Sports West
9) Fox Sports West 2
10) and probably G4TV (can't think of anythinge else)


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 10, 2005)

In order of usage:

1. FOX News (Hannity & Colmes, O'Reilly Factor)
2. MSNBC (Kudlow & Company, Mad Money)
3. USA (Monk, The 4400, Kojak)
4. FSN (Dodgers)
5. FSN2 (Angeles)
6. TNT
7. Bravo
8. Discovery
9. SciFi
10. ESPN


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I really am somewhat surprised at the relatively small number of people who have ESPN on their list. Here's mine:

1) ESPN HD
2) ESPN Classic
3) FSN Detroit
4) Comedy Central
5) TNT (Eastern Conference Finals)
6) FX
7) Cartoon Network
8) Spike
9) History Channel
10) Discovery Channel

I didn't include HBO because it's a premium channel.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

> I really am somewhat surprised at the relatively small number of people who have ESPN on their list.


 It might be interesting to see everyone's list of cable channels they've deselected from Channels I Receive (or Favorite Channels, if you set your guide to show only Favorite Channels). I say that only because the various ESPN channels are among those I've deselected.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Sci-Fi
History
TNT
USA
A&E
Food TV
CNN
Comedy Central
FX
E!


----------



## fm37212 (May 2, 2005)

I forgot Trio. I have Comcast and I'd have to put Trio on my top 10.


----------



## Captain Bob (Oct 8, 2002)

bicker said:


> It might be interesting to see everyone's list of cable channels they've deselected from Channels I Receive (or Favorite Channels, if you set your guide to show only Favorite Channels). I say that only because the various ESPN channels are among those I've deselected.


That's an awfully good question. Here goes:

All the Spanish-language channels
All the movie showcases, buy-the-TV-Guide channels, and similar
Celebrity Shopping TV
America's Store
World Harvest Television
Fine Arts Auction
America's Collectibles (Jewelry TV)
Daystar
The Church Channel
Trinity Broadcasting Network
Word TV

There are a few shopping channels that pop up again even after I've deleted them, e.g., Ultimate Shopping Network. You can take it for granted that I swat them on sight.

There are channels I never watch (e.g., TV One), but they don't offend me like the church channels do, so I leave 'em up.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

My ten would be.

ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, UPN all in HD. Combined I watch more than anything else if we are counting these, if not whats below.

TVLAND, MTV, YES, HBOHD, INHD1, INHD 2, ESPNHD
Discovery HD Theater, CinemaxHD, Comcast Sportsnet HD



Rich


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

My least favorite ten or so are:

Anything religion, shopping, gay, other languages, soccer,
infomercials, CSPAN 1,2,3 and the like, 


Rich


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

Nick
Disney Channel
Noggin
Cartoon Network
Animal Planet
Comedy Central
BBCA
Sci Fi
HGTV
Bravo

Now Playing usually has about 80% kids shows.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> My ten would be.
> 
> ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, UPN all in HD. Combined I watch more than anything else if we are counting these, if not whats below.
> 
> ...


I believe the op said that ota networks don't count.


----------



## Super17 (Jul 8, 2005)

it would look like this

-CNN (for news since bbc isn't an option)
-G4 (Attack Of The Show & X-play)
-Cartoon Network (adult swim)(teen titans on miguzi)
-Espn (carries football, basketball, & baseball + other sports)
-Comedy Central (South park & Reno 911)
-Soapnet (In case I miss an episode of Days Of Our Lives I can watch it later and i don't need to waste the space)
-Discovery (American Chopper)(and sometimes cool special shows)

and TNT, TBS, & USA
although its hard to not include other networks like FX or Sci-Fi.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

You said to leave HBO and other premium channels off, so otherwise HBO would be at the top of the list . . .

1. Comedy Central (can't live without The Daily Show)
2. E!
3. CNN
4. Bravo (Actor's Studio and Project Greenlight)
5. IFC (Dinner for Five)
6. Sundance
7. TNT
8. A&E
9. HGTV
10. BBC America

I think that would be all that I would need. I occasionally watch movies on USA and F/X and some things on the History Channel also. Some of the forensic shows on Court TV are cool, but I watch much less of that stuff now that I have TiVo and rarely channel surf. And WTBS is a local channel for me so I don't need to add that as a separate cable channel.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Good question, and some interesting choices here peopel have picked. says alot aboot a person to see what channels they live on...

for me it would be:
fX
scifi
tnt
usa
discovery
spike (for trek only)
cartoon network
tbs
ifc
and 10th would probably be Fuse


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Very interesting question. I'd say...

ESPN-HD
SciFi
Comedy Central
Bravo
UHD
Food TV
Regional Sports Channel

Hmmm. I'm struggling to find 10


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I've been finding some nice shows on the Fine Living channel. But I've already used up my 10 channels.



DianaMo said:


> My list would include...
> 
> WGN Go Cubs! (HD would be nice.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

YES
MSG
FSNY
ESPN
ESPN2
OLN (for hockey)
History Channel
Comdey Central
tbs (great for old sitcoms when there is nothing on)

The last one is up for grabs...depends on whether I want something mindless or something important, so, it's a toss-up between:

Food Network - for mindlessness
CNN / MSNBC - for importance (I watch both equally for my news)

Of course my wife or kids would have a different list


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

OLN (for the bike racing)
Sci-Fi
Science channel
discovery chanel
comedy channel (Stewart)
CNN
USA (gotta get a monk fix)
TCM


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

1. TNT
2. FX
3. USA
4. Disney
5. ABC Family
6. Lifetime
7. Sci-Fi
8. A & E
9. Hallmark
10. Comedy Central


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I'd kill myself.


----------



## cptodd (Jun 30, 2002)

1) Cartoon Network
2) Sundance
3) IFC
4) Comedy Central
5) Food Network
6) HGTV
7) Sci-Fi
8) HBO (not so sure about this one but since I had 3 left. . . )


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 10, 2005)

Fox News
Food
USA
Bravo
MSNBC
FOX(Sports)
GSN
TNT
ESPN


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

this is an interesting question, i wonder how many i'll end up with when i start listing the ones i can think of that i watch shows on....

1. ABC
2. CBS
3. NBC
4. SCI-FI
5. COMEDY CENTRAL
6. UPN
7. WB
8. HISTORY channel
9. FOOD NETWORK
10. CARTOON NETWORK

there may be more, i'm not sure what channel or station or whatever the simpsons comes on but i'd want that one too if only for the simpsons. i think it's the wb or something.

M.


----------



## mrcoaster (Jan 25, 2002)

Tough choices, but I believe I would pick...

ESPN
Sci-Fi
TNT
Comedy
USA
TBS
ESPN2
Discovery
VH1 Classic
A&E


----------



## theinstigator (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmmm....
Here's mine
CBS-HD
NBC-HD
Fox-HD
HBO-HD
INHD2 (I don't have this now, but would love to)
Discovery-HD (I don't have this either, but definately hits ton ten)
History Channel
Food Network
TLC
Comedy Central


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

The only ones that I can think of as being essential are:

1) SciFi - for BSG
2) SpeedTV - for me (WRC, F1)
3) OLN - for me (bike racing)
4) Food Network - for the wife
5) Noggin - for our daughter
6) Sprout - for our daugther
7) PBS Kids - for our daughter though we can pick this up OTA
8) Fox News - for the odd time there's a Hurricane...
9) Universal HD - (ONLY to get BSG in HD. If no BSG in HD then no need for it)
10) DiscoveryTheather HD - but it needs more regular programming - I would never pay for the current content.

That's about it. Hard to make make 10, and I'm paying for how many hundred channels?

We would also have HBO, but you said non-premium channels..


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

If you could have ONLY 10 cable channels, what would they be?

(over the air networks, movie channels not included)


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

SciFi
Discovery
USA
Comedy Channel
Disney
Cartoon Network 
BBC America (not carried by my cable provider currently)

That's about it. I might add a news channel for important, breaking stories, but there hasn't been one of those since 9/11.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

FX
ESPN
ESPN2
TNT
SPEED
A&E
TLC
Sci-Fi
HDNet
HDNet Movies


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

ESPN
ESPN2
Fox Sports
Discovery
Discovery Times
Science
CNN
TBS
Bravo
Food


On the bubble: TNT, Lifetime, Animal Planet, Spike, Nick at Nite, whatever channel the Wonder Years is on, FX


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

FX
Comedy Central
ESPN
ESPN2
Discovery
Fox Sports
A&E
USA
TNT (Replace with TBS if it doesn't count as OTA)
NFL Network


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Fox Soccer Channel
FX 
SciFi
BBC America
TLC
Food Network
HBO

Big Gap...

AMC (for Hustle)
Bravo (Top Chef)
Sundance (for the upcoming Shameless)


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Ruth said:


> ESPN
> ESPN2
> Fox Sports
> Discovery
> ...


Curious, what do you watch on FX? I only ask because I enjoy so much on that station. I find it interesting that someone would *kinda* like it, but not enough to really want it. It seems like if you liked a couple of the shows, you'd like almost all of them.


----------



## ReenieS (Sep 30, 2002)

Here's my list:

TCM
BBCA
Bravo
A&E
HGTV
FX
IFC
SciFi
The Weather Channel
LIFETIME

and
USA
SPIKE
Sundance


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

In 2005, I said...



lambertman said:


> ESPN
> ESPNEWS
> GSN
> Food Network
> ...


Now:
ESPN
ESPN2
CSN Chicago
WGN
Comedy Central
Food Network
TBS
USA
GSN
Big Ten Network

There are lots of shows I watch that are the only thing I watch on that channel (like The Shield), and I could easily wait a day and d/l them)


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

7thton said:


> Curious, what do you watch on FX? I only ask because I enjoy so much on that station. I find it interesting that someone would *kinda* like it, but not enough to really want it. It seems like if you liked a couple of the shows, you'd like almost all of them.


I like some of the sitcoms, but they are filler for me as I've seen them before. So not a super high priority.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Ruth said:


> I like some of the sitcoms, but they are filler for me as I've seen them before. So not a super high priority.


I see. So, you don't like any of the original programming?


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

1. ESPN
2. ESPN 2
3. Comedy Central
4. FX
5. USA
6. TNT
7. Spike TV
8. CMT
9. Food Network
10. TLC


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Turner Classic Movies
TNT-HD
History Channel
Discovery
ESPN
EPSN2
CNN
Fox News
Sci-Fi
HDNet


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

ESPN
A&E
NickJR
Toon
Fox News
Food Network
HGTV
EWTN
HBO
BBCA


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

When I take a look at the lists before mine, it's absolutly no wonder that both the cable companies and the stations themselves are *ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED* of a la carte pricing.

Here's mine:

1) FX
2) USA
3) TNT
4) Sci-Fi
5) CNNHN
6) TBS
7) Comedy Central
8) SpikeTV
9) WGN
10) ESPN

[NG]Owner


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

[NG]Owner said:


> When I take a look at the lists before mine, it's absolutly no wonder that both the cable companies and the stations themselves are *ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED* of a la carte pricing


It's death. The whole entertainment/communication industry is at risk (as we know it). It cannot be allowed to happen and there is no practical limit to the amount of bribery the industry will pay to make sure that it does not happen.

I can't come up with 10.

TCM
FMC
YES
IFC
USA (Monk)

There is nothing else I would actually _pay_ anything for, though I watch now and then because they're there.

The seven OTA networks I get in HiDef OTA as God intended. Not sure I'd pay anything for any of them since whatever's decent winds up on DVD soon enough, and I could let you folks alpha test for me.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Not sure why this thread was resurrected but I'll bite anyway... 
FX
Sci-Fi
TNT
Comedy Central
Spike
ESPN
ESPN 2
Turner Classic Movies
Game Show Network
Cartoon Network


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

You said no premiums like HBO or SHO (but I have to have those and all the locals too) so here's mine in no particular order:

1. Spike
2. Comedy Central
3. Bravo
4. IFC
5. Sundance
6. A&E
7. MTV
8. Sci-Fi
9. DSC
10.TLC


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

7thton said:


> I see. So, you don't like any of the original programming?


Never really got into any of it (but to be fair I haven't really done a fair trial). I watched maybe 1 ep of Nip/Tuck and didn't feel motivated to continue. Don't like cop shows so I'm not interested in The Shield. Is there other great stuff I am missing?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Never really got into any of it (but to be fair I haven't really done a fair trial). I watched maybe 1 ep of Nip/Tuck and didn't feel motivated to continue. Don't like cop shows so I'm not interested in The Shield. Is there other great stuff I am missing?


Rescue Me
The Riches
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> If you could have ONLY 10 cable channels, what would they be?
> 
> (over the air networks, movie channels not included)


Well, since there aren't even 10 "over the air networks" I think everyone's list has to be the same.

ABC
CBS
NBC
FOX
CW
PBS
MyTV
Maybe a local channel or three.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

FX
Espn
ESPN2
ESPN News
SciFi
HBO
Comedy central
Fox Sports north


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> Let's say your cable company is offering an ala-carte package where you can pick 10 cable channels (not premiums like HBO) for a set price.


A&E
BBCA
Bravo
CNN
Comedy Central
Discovery 
FX 
History
SciFi 
USA


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

HGTV
Food Channel
Logo
Discovery
Travel Channel
Bravo
CNN
Sundance
Sci-Fi
Style


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

bidger said:


> 1) ESPN
> 2) ESPN2
> 3) YES
> 4) FSNY
> ...


OK, I posted this ~ 3 months before I went HD, so I'll revise it.

1) SNY-HD, if I I _could_ get if full-time
2) YES-HD
3) ESPN-HD
4) ESPN2-HD
5) DSD-HD
5) HDNET
6) HDNETMovies
7) NFL Network-HD, if D* offered this full-time
8) HBO-HD
9) Starz-HD, if D* offered it
10) TCM-HD, if it becomes available.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Here's mine:
1. CNN
2. ESPN
3. ESPN2
4. Spike (mainly for TNA)
5. GSN
6. BBC America
7. Cartoon Network (mainly for Adult Swim)
8. Nicktoons (mainly to see if they ever get around to airing the episodes from their "good" series that they haven't aired yet)
9. ESPNU
10. CSTV
I guess I'll have to depend on the DVDs for _South Park_...

-- Don


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Easy:

1. Fox Soccer Channel
2. BBC America
3. HDNet
4. ESPNHD
5. ESPN2HD
6. Discovery
7. Sci-Fi
8. USA
9. Fox News
10. SpikeTV


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

Interesting concept. I wonder if I can keep iot to 10 with my wife's in there too: 
1)ESPN 
2)Espn2 
3)ESPNnews 
4)FX 
5)TCM 
6)Food 
7)Game 
8)FSN 
9)MSNBC 
10)TBS


----------



## dagojr (Jan 9, 2004)

PlayboyTv
HBO
SHO
FX
PlayboyTv
PlayboyTv
PlayboyTv
PlayboyTv
PlayboyTv
PlayboyTv


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

HISTORY
TLC
USA
HEADLINE NEWS
TNT
SCI-FI
Discovery
Comedy Central
A&E
TV Land


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Well, since I can, if I had to, wait for my favorite shows to come out on DVD before I watched them, my preference would be for things like sports channels since for obvious reasons these are best watched live or as close to live as possible, and after that channels featuring shows that I like which are unlikely to be on DVD (or that I would probably not bother to buy or rent on DVD, etc):

1) Setanta Sports (come on, Comcast, pick this one up already)
2) Fox Soccer Channel
3) GolTV
4) ESPN2 
5) ESPN Classic
6) ESPN
7) History Channel
8) Discovery Channel
9) Food Network
10) Comedy Central


----------



## davidlachnicht (Dec 27, 2005)

1. FX (but I only need Original programming)
2. HBO (but I only need Original programming)
3. Local CBS Affiliate w/CBS programming
4. GOL-TV (Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooal!)
5. Nick Jr.
6. Discovery 
7. HGTV
8. Food Network
9. VH1 (only so my wife won't go insane, which she would if she missed "Flavor of Love", "I love New York", "Charm School", eeeeeeeeeee  )
10. TNT (but I only need Original programming)


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Hmmm...do you consider HBO a "movie channel?" A lot of people watch HBO more for the original programming than the movies.

I doubt I can come up with 10; I've gone almost a whole year with no cable at all so I don't know what I'm missing. Obviously, any of these available in HD would be preferred:

FX
ESPN
ESPN2
NFL Network
CNN/Headline News (local news sucks)
CNBC (for work)
Comedy Central
Comcast SportsNet
Discovery


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

HBO is a premium channel that is already has it's own fee and was excluded in the first post from being chosen, among other channels excluded that people are picking.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

All the HD channels and Sci-Fi.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

CNN
Discovery 
Discovery HD
Comedy Central
HGTV
MSNBC
Cartoon Network
HDNet
News 12 NJ
NY1 (can't get that here, but wish we could).

HD Locals I'd get from an antenna. Most of what we watch is from locals anyway.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Local stations were excluded as well


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

For all you manly men with the ESPNs and local sports networks, how can you omit a manly channel like FX with greats like the Shield and Rescue Me? They're two of the best manly shows going?

Frank
manly man


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Didn't you notice what was at the very top of my manly list?

Manly Mac


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Local stations were excluded as well


News 12 and NY1 are exclusive to cable.


----------



## milliepuppy (Oct 10, 2001)

Fsc
Spd
Hgtv
Food
Espn 2
Espn
A&e
Bbca
Hbo
Com


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

MacThor said:


> Didn't you notice what was at the very top of my manly list?
> 
> Manly Mac


Your man card is intact. Hell, we'll renew it for a year.

Frank


----------



## shysterebel (Jun 18, 2006)

Not necessarily in this order:

ESPN for PTI and football
ESPN 2 for college football
Altitude for Canadian football
FSN for local stuff
Discovery for Dirty Jobs and Deadliest Catch
History
History International
NFL
Versus for hockey
Travel Channel for Bizzare Foods


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Almost everything we watch is on one of the OP's list of givens, but if I pick the cable channels we watch most often they would be:

HBO
Showtime
FX
National Geographic (only for The Dog Whisperer)
Headline News
Sci-Fi (very rarely)
Food Channel (also rarely)
MSG (for Rangers hockey)
FSN (for Devils hockey)
Versus (for various hockey)

Outside of hockey season, if it were TRULY an a la carte system, I would swap out either (or all) MSG, FSN, or Versus for whatever channel _Da Vinci's Inquest_ is on.

EDIT: Ooops. I didn't remember that the OP had said to exclude HBO and other premium channels. In that case, drop HBO and SHO from my list, add whatever channel _Da Vinci's Inquest_ is on, and I'll go with just 9 channels.


----------

